# Had a large swarm move into an empty hive



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

I had this large swarm move into an empty hive yesterday. I walked by the hives around 5, and when I came back by at 5:20 this swarm was moving in. Ended up needing a deep and 3 mediums until they weren't overflowing the hive.


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

I have had two swarms move into my empty equipment sitting in my very small apiary this spring. Maybe its karma for the two hives that absconded last year!


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

This was the 3rd one to do so this year


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

In less than two weeks this swarm filled up the two additional mediums I put on to give them room. Added a 4th medium yesterday.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations on what appears to be a great swarm for you!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the swarm catch. Looks like a nice start for a booming hive.


----------



## canadiyank (Apr 7, 2018)

So cool!


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! Yesterday I had a fourth swarm this spring move into an empty hive. Been a weird year so far.


----------

